

Lovefilm: Why we're switching from Flash to Silverlight - estel
http://blog.lovefilm.com/uncategorized/why-were-switching-from-flash-to-silverlight.html

======
sixtofour
I though Microsoft was going to, or might abandon Silverlight?

<https://duckduckgo.com/?q=silverlight+microsoft+abandon>

"Streams for sure."

------
bdfh42
Seriously - Silverlight?

This is a dead product!

Flash is only dead on Mobile - Silverlight is just dead.

I can't believe that anyone saw this as a strategic decision.

